# Keystone/Buddy L 2-6-2 driver diameter



## cudak888 (Mar 22, 2008)

Hello fellows, 



Just curious if anyone happens to have one of these buggers (seems to be marketed under half a million brands): 














I'm still on the hunt for some proper diameter drivers for one of my scratchbuilds, and I think this just might fit the bill, though I'm not particularly keen on plopping down near $100 for something that might not work out. 



That said, would anyone here happen to have one here? If so, might I trouble them to measure the drivers, both at the flange and railhead contact point? Would certainly make my life a bit easier  



Take care, 



-Kurt


----------



## bruja (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi Kurt, I have one very similar, if not identical, costing about $100. Tread diameter is 2.010", flange diameter 2.184", and unflanged middle driver is 1.987". I bought it for potential kitbash but have only taken it apart.


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

I just paint it myself. I dont like mix color of red,green,brass it bug me to see this.


----------



## cudak888 (Mar 22, 2008)

Interesting - this would put the Buddy's driver diameter roughly the same as - if not slightly larger then - the Bachmann Big Hauler. 

I've since ordered a parts Big Hauler in the meantime, but if worse comes to worse, I might go for one of these little buggers. 

-Kurt


----------

